
THIS is why tools like adblock exist. - pavs
http://i.imgur.com/vkTgg.jpg
======
terrellm
Actually, it's why Readability
(<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>) and Instapaper Text
(<http://www.instapaper.com/extras>) bookmarklets exist. They blocks all the
ads and non-essential content, ensures columns are wide enough, and
standardizes the fonts.

They also work great for all those Typepad blogs with odd columns and tiny
fonts.

~~~
terrellm
Not sure why the down vote. I interpreted the submitter's image to imply a
benefit of Adblock being a shorter page and cleaner layout, which is a problem
that is better solved by both Readability and Instapaper.

~~~
oziumjinx
Don't you have to actually click the bookmarklet for these to work? That
sounds like an annoyance to do on every page view for each site you go to.

